

Ask YC: Feedback on new TrackThis design/features - pb30

My recent move from student to unemployed has given me time to completely rework one of my side projects.<p>Old site: http://www.usetrackthis.com
New site: http://zend.usetrackthis.com (new design, email/SMS/Facebook tracking)<p>I'd appreciate any feedback on the new design or features. Thanks.<p>Note that the new site isn't totally live, so if you add any packages they won't be updated (yet).
======
pclark
Where's the tour / example "what this service looks like" page? I ask this
partly because I dont have any packages to track, and also because I'd want to
see what kind of stuff your service would tell me :)

Also, why do I have to register for an account for Email/SMS/RSS but not
twitter? I _like_ how twitter is encouraging developers not to have sign up
forms.

~~~
pb30
I'll work on adding some examples.

I did consider email tracking w/o an account, but haven't yet implemented it.
At least creating an account is fairly low friction due to OpenID.

~~~
pclark
what do you do if you dont have an OpenID account? (like me)

~~~
pb30
Check out the login page: <http://zend.usetrackthis.com/session/login>

You can use your Google, Yahoo, AOL, Facebook, MySpace or any OpenID
(Wordpress, Blogger, etc). I'd imagine most people have at least one of those
accounts.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
But not everyone. I don't have any of them.

